# fi light flashing



## bazookajoe666999 (Jul 3, 2009)

not really sure what happened.. my battery died one day and i charged it and the fi light has been flashing since.. its a 09 brute 750 .. been running fine just wondering if there is a reset or something i can try


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

Disconnect the neg terminal on the battery and unplug your ECU, Wait 15 sec. then plug back in and re-connect the neg terminal. Also check to see if the rectifier plug is seated well.
** One of the best things you can do for your brute is put dielectric grease on all the plugs and relays you can get your hands on.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

The FI light flashes the whole time from the time you first start it up?


----------



## Probertson (Jul 2, 2012)

Does anyone have an answer to this question? My 2011 brute is flashing the FI light from the time it is cranked. It runs fine and no noises but the light has been flashing ever since I replaced the Fuel Pump Relay after corrosion got to one of the terminals.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm trouble shooting the FI light on mine now. The manual shows how to hook up in "self diagnostic mode". This is supposed to tell you what is wrong with the fi system. Mine says tps. You're gonna need a manual. It's hard to explain. 
----that is all---


----------



## tjco99 (May 24, 2011)

Mine was a bad ground wire going to the relay. Yellow/brown wire.


----------



## Probertson (Jul 2, 2012)

tjco99 how did you resolve your issue? I ran a new ground wire directly to the battery and it is flashing, no issue with performance just light flashing constantly.


----------



## tjco99 (May 24, 2011)

At first the bike wouldn't start. The pump wouldn't kick in. So I found the wires into the pump relay were corroded. Go figure eh. I rewired it but had no ground so first I ran a wire to the frame. Pump ran but light blinked. Figured that brown/yellow wire must be screwed because the bike would run but comp knew something wasn't right. I didn't have the time to fix myself and needed the 4x4 fixed as well so I sent it to a mech and he replaced that wire. Hope that helps ya


----------



## Probertson (Jul 2, 2012)

Sounds identical to my situation, I will look into trying to replace the yellow/brown wire. Thanks man


----------



## Codeman350ss (Oct 26, 2012)

My FI light would flash sometimes and I noticed while it was flashing my fan would act dumb. Turned out to be the coolant sensor on the thermastat housing had a loose connection.


----------

